# Rock Farm Switzerland



## audiodruid (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone else here recording?
We thought it might be fun to post what we are up to .. Over here.

I'm in a converted 18'00's barn.
I use a soundtraks mtm 40 ch analog console
2 alesis hd24's
Tannoy reveal monitors
Piles of DBX out board .. Yes the odd behringer kit. 
Mostly sennheiser mics as we do mostly live recordings.

We got slingerland drums, ampeg , fender & mr hammond.

Our latest client is Hulk City a rock outfit from Switzerland via Wales!

We tracked most of it in the bands own live room and are mixing here.

I will post some photo's of us & if any one would like to ask questions please feel free.

One interesting topic has been use of the Glyn Johns mic set up rather than a stereo pair... 

Happy sunday one & all.

Simon


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Are you using Glyn's setup? What mics?

For those not into recording, Glyn Johns was a recording engineer who made a name for himself working with the likes of Led Zeppelin, Eric Clapton, The Rolling Stones, The Who, Steve Miller, and The Eagles, to name just a few. While the school of thought had been to use a lot of mics when recording drums, he only used 4.


----------



## audiodruid (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes i use a combination of glyns set up.
3 mics over the kit with equal distance from snare to mic left and between centre and right.

As its modern rock i add 2 mics from the kick, one inside and one outside.

One on the snare ) not direct slightly to one side.

Toms we also take too but the main image is the 3 overheads.

We use KM184 for the 3
57 smare
Senn e912 & 602 kick
Senn 604 toms


----------

